# gentoo rtl8192ce: firmware load failed with error -2

## muAries

Hello,

My wireless firmware can not be loaded. Here is some information:

Thankyou!

 :Smile: 

```

dmesg | grep rtl

[    1.155354] rtl8192ce:_rtl92ce_read_chip_version():<0-0> Chip Version ID: B_CHIP_88C

[    1.165360] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

[    1.166256] rtl8192ce 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin failed with error -2

[    1.167163] rtlwifi: Firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin not available

============================================================

lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fce0

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8182

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

============================================================

uname -a

Linux Jemir 3.17.8-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP Tue Feb 17 14:25:29 CST 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

============================================================

ifconfig -a 

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.104  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::226:6cff:fed6:34ac  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:26:6c:d6:34:ac  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 19641  bytes 17957659 (17.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 18800  bytes 2593047 (2.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 1  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## massimo

Is the package sys-kernel/linux-firmware installed on your system?

----------

## muAries

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Is the package sys-kernel/linux-firmware installed on your system?

 

sure

----------

## charles17

 *muAries wrote:*   

>  *massimo wrote:*   Is the package sys-kernel/linux-firmware installed on your system? 
> 
> sure

 And driver compiled as module?

----------

## muAries

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *muAries wrote:*    *massimo wrote:*   Is the package sys-kernel/linux-firmware installed on your system? 
> 
> sure And driver compiled as module?

 

No, it is compiled into kernel.

Look at  my output of lspci

----------

## charles17

 *muAries wrote:*   

> No, it is compiled into kernel.
> 
> Look at  my output of lspci

 And also firmware compiled into the kernel?

----------

## muAries

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *muAries wrote:*   No, it is compiled into kernel.
> 
> Look at  my output of lspci And also firmware compiled into the kernel?

 

I did not compile it into the kernel before. The problem raises.

Then someone suggest me compiling it into kernel and I did. The problem remains...

----------

## charles17

 *muAries wrote:*   

> Then someone suggest me compiling it into kernel and I did. The problem remains...

 Try again with both as modules and check dmesg again.  It should work. 

Did you see this post?

----------

## muAries

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *muAries wrote:*   Then someone suggest me compiling it into kernel and I did. The problem remains... Try again with both as modules and check dmesg again.  It should work. 
> 
> Did you see this post?

 

Thank you very much. I compiled it as a module and it worked![/topic]

----------

## muAries

But when I start wlan0:

```

/etc/init.d/wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

wlan0: Unsupported driver 'rtl8192ce'

 [ !! ]

art-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

====================

```

I do no know how to configure it very well however...

Thank you!

Here are some configuration:

```

====================

ifconfig 

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.104  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::226:6cff:fed6:34ac  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:26:6c:d6:34:ac  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 29854  bytes 26490170 (25.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 28474  bytes 4106948 (3.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 1  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 10  bytes 600 (600.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 10  bytes 600 (600.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::e2ca:94ff:fe46:b1ba  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:ca:94:46:b1:ba  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 28  bytes 6842 (6.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 18  bytes 2240 (2.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

====================

lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fce0

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8182

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

   Kernel modules: rtl8192ce

====================

iwconfig 

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"TP-LINK_472FBC"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: A8:57:4E:47:2F:BC   

          Bit Rate=15 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-20 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

====================

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# The below line not be changed otherwise wpa_supplicant refuses to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1 

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

 

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

 

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="TP-LINK_472FBC"

  psk="123456"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

#scan_ssid=1

#proto="WPA2"

  priority=5

#key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

#group=CCMP TKIP

#pairwise=CCMP TKIP

}

====================

cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="dhcp"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

modules_wlan0=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Drtl8192ce"

key_ESSID1="[1] s:123456 key [1] enc open"

preferred_aps="'TP-LINK_472FBC'"

====================

```

----------

## charles17

 *muAries wrote:*   

> But when I start wlan0:
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/wlan0 start
> ...

 

There is a severe mistake in your /etc/conf.d/net.  Driver should be nl80211 and IIRC that line should no longer be needed at all.  

But maybe you might want to have a look at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_management_using_DHCPCD making things much easier.

----------

